# SATA problem with Asus M3N78-EMH, wont detect hard disk

## jumpy

Hello all,

I am a bit new to this kernel-compiling and gentoo stuff.

I've bought a *really* new board with this "GeForce 8200" on it and tried to install Gentoo 2008.0 b2, but the new genkernel-compiled gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 won't recognize my SATA disk and dvd. The kernel on the install cd runs fine (install-amd64-minimal-2008.0_beta2.iso, uname says its also a 2.6.24 kernel). Googling the problem wasn't helpful.

I'm actually not at home, so i can't post *exactly* what is going wrong, just what I remeber.

What I've done:

- enabled AHCI (BIOS setting)

- genkernel --menuconfig all

- enabling sata, sata_ahci, sata_nv (all build in, not as module)

Where my system hangs:

```
ata1:00 SATA failed to IDENTIFY  (can't remember exactly)
```

```
lspci:

.... SATA nVidia ..... unknown device .... (0ad2)
```

---> 0ad2 is listed in ahci.c

Someone has an idea what I've done wrong? It looks like a driver problem for me, but what else to enable? How can I determine the config from the install cd and use it in my new kernel? Any additional kernel boot params? How to get/emerge a newer kernel? Where to look else?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## mpytasz

You could try 3 things (I assume it does work with livecd - otherwise you would not build your kernel with genkernel.

1. Check what modules are loaded using livecd, maybe (just maybe) there is something missing in your kernel (I had similar problems with genkernel around 2 years ago - i used menuconfig parameter, selected what I needed and did not get it, it was the last time I used it...)

2. Check if system boots without initrd (initramfs), remember to change root= and real_root= in grub - maybe something needed did not get packed into ramdisk image.

3. If all above fails... the easiest (and dumbest) question - is your /etc/fstab (not only partitions in /dev/ but also fs types) and configuration for root fs in grub ok ?

Michał

----------

## SementationFault

Hi,

i've got excatly the same problem on an Biostar tf8200 a2 mainboard with this chipset. I figured out that the problem only exists in kernel 2.6.24... i switched to 2.6.25-r4  applied exactly the same kernel-config  and the system boots fine!

So far so good, but I was not able to get uvesafb working on 2.6.25  :Sad: 

Has anybody solved the Problem with an 2.6.24 kernel yet?

What i have done so far:

I have tried AHCI and nvidia-Sata under 2.6.24 without succes. The old ATA-support was completely disabled and SCSI-Disk-Support enabled of course... as you mentioned above the chipID is definitly listed in the ahci-kernel-sourcecodes. I don't understand this behavior of libata.

greetings

----------

## harrisonmetz

Did you all try to boot your kernel with the option

pci=nomsi

Go and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and add it do the kernel parameters (right next to root). Give that a shot and let us know how it works.

----------

## SementationFault

 *Quote:*   

> Did you all try to boot your kernel with the option
> 
> pci=nomsi
> 
> Go and edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file and add it do the kernel parameters (right next to root). Give that a shot and let us know how it works.

 

 :Razz:  That' it! Thank you so much! Now the kernel 2.6.24-r8 is booting fine. uvesafb is already configured and running. Anyway... i ran into a few new problems related to my second NIC (intel e1000e), but i don't think this problems can't be solved quickly.

@jumpy: If you are still around, please set the thread to "solved" status. If you still have problems configuring your kernel drop me a PM (i'm german too, so you can write in german  :Wink: ). 

greetz

----------

